# The Logistics of Inspiration



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2015)

A look at all that is required to field a pro team of cyclists with Type 1:

http://insulinnation.com/living/profilesinterviews/logistics-inspiration/

Worth a read!  Diabetes doesn't have to stop you!


----------

